# What was that Star that Stephen spoke of?



## Richard King (Feb 5, 2006)

It was important enough that he brought it up at his stoning:

Acts 7:43 
You took up the tent of Moloch and the star of your god Rephan, the images that you made to worship; and I will send you into exile beyond Babylon.´ 

...anyone have any specific info on this?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 5, 2006)

Stephen's quote is from Amos 5:25ff, specifically the Septuagint version. I think that it is probably referring to some symbol of idol worship. Acts 7:42 says, "But God turned, and gave them up _to serve the host of heaven;_ as it is written in the book of the prophets..." Serving the "host of heaven" was a means of idolatry. One can point to various forms of star-worship, sun/moon worship, or astrology.

Stephen is presenting a counter-indictment against those who accuse him of blasphemy. The passage in Amos is from a previous indictment regarding the national propensity.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 6, 2006)

Interesting. I just wonder about the star symbol in our culture as well. You have Masonic people with their "eastern star" and then somehow every law enforcement badge that isn't a shield... is a star and ofcourse there is that other "Star of David" everywhere. Just wondered about star symbolism, the significance of the verse and why so little is said of it. I know I hear of Moloch or Molech a lot because we are also a baby killing society but I never hear much about the star.


----------

